# [Solucionad]Ayuda con el internet despues de una instalacion

## dark_sasuke

Hola, Acabo de instalar Gentoo desde un CD Minimal (Gento 10.1) y todo perfecto, hasta que inicio el SO desde el HDD y el internet no funciona, user genkernel asi que al iniciar carga todo y vi que el modulo net.eth0 no lo carga, da error (lo puse en default). Una ayudita por favor no tengo no idea el por que de eso y me interesa mucho gentoo.

PD: SI, falta alguna detalle y lo se responder con gusto lo hago   :Smile: Last edited by dark_sasuke on Tue Jul 06, 2010 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Deberias saber el módulo que tienes que compilar en el kernel para cargarlo, te sugiero que ejecutes lspci y nos pegues el resultado para ver si entre todos averiguamos que módulo deber cargar.

----------

## dark_sasuke

Weno finalmente lo solucione instalando el LiveCD-tools(desde el liveCD) y ejecutando net-setup eht0 y despues ifconfig (Desde el HDD), ya habia intentado con solo ifconfig, aunque no funcionaba, iwalmente muchas gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

